# Anyone using cbfm/opks after m/c?



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

Just wondered (a bit of a long shot really) if any of you ladies are using a cbfm after your loss? and if you are how are you getting on with it?

Also if any ladies are using opks how long after your m/c did you o?

Thanks in advance ladies any answers are really appriciated (sp).:flower:


----------



## hollyw79

I for sure use OPK's. I have a CBFM but have never used it yet. You can't use it when you take fertility medication~ I took Clomid in January so couldn't use it then and I'll be starting Femara when AF shows so I still can't use it.. but I think very highly of them and it helps a lot of people.

I didn't O in the first month after the mc- I started using opk's pretty soon after and never got a positive. So it was about 6 weeks after my d&c for me that I O'd. :hugs:


----------



## Donch03

Hey hun, I'm starting with an OPK from tomorrow...reckon I might o on the 16th fingers crossed...am treating m/c as menstruation and trying to work it out that way. BTW did you take me off your siggie? Sure i saw me on it before xx


----------



## Narla83

Donch03 said:


> Hey hun, I'm starting with an OPK from tomorrow...reckon I might o on the 16th fingers crossed...am treating m/c as menstruation and trying to work it out that way. BTW did you take me off your siggie? Sure i saw me on it before xx

I lost you!!

Thats what I did counted m/c as menstruation which would have ment I should be o'ing today but Im now on day 6 of highs on my cbfm, not sure if I am going to O. I did get two low days on it so I know some hormones have to have changed for it to be high! So desperate to get back to normal!!

Will you let me know how you get on hunni!?


----------



## Donch03

Will defo let you know how I get on babe....I would DTD as much as poss the next few days and keep testing with the CBFM....not sure how it works to be honest as I'm just gonna use the CB OPK.

I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed for you tho babe and we'll be more less sharing the 2ww!!! Xx


----------



## Alpinestars

I'm not much help but Im interested in your replies I've been looking at the CBFM and think I will purchase ready for when AF finally arrives after MC started on the 1st April

I'm reading up about what and when to expect with first AF as we will be away on holiday around the 5-6wk post MC mark Im gathering it's so personal as some folk OV some don't , some experience very heavy AF etc etc

I MC naturally at 9+1 wks (baby stopped developing at 7-8wks) I ended up MC naturally and bleeding started 1st April, passed "tissue" (hate that word) 3rd April and bleeding stopped 7 days later If it's not traumatic enough to experience a MC we then have our bodies and hormones to contend with !!

Since I've not ordered my CBFM I have been proactive and ordered sone HPTs as I want to know ig the hcg has cleared from my body

Really want to TTC again as I'm fast approaching 35 x

Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs that grow in to beautiful healthy babies for us all
X X X


----------



## Lyo28

I used OPKs and ovulated I think about 3 weeks after the miscarriage then had AF about 5 weeks after it.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, I used my CBFM again after my miscarriage last month. Exactly two weeks after my bleeding stopped I got two peaks on the monitor so we ttc and I just got my BFP today. The monitor has worked first time both of the times for me. Good luck x


----------



## Narla83

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi, I used my CBFM again after my miscarriage last month. Exactly two weeks after my bleeding stopped I got two peaks on the monitor so we ttc and I just got my BFP today. The monitor has worked first time both of the times for me. Good luck x

Just interested on how many days you got highs before you peaked? Like I said Im on the 6th day of highs and starting to give up hope of ever peaking!!!

Massive congrats on your BFP, did you get an af after m/c?

Sorry for all the questions just really want that BFP again!!


----------



## Fizzio

Can't really help but I have just got a CBFM for next month. I have just had my first AF 29 days after MMC and think I should ovulate this week. My Af was really light BTW and I normally have really heavy bleeding. Good luck on getting that BFP.


----------



## Narla83

Thanks for these replys ladies and sorry about your losses.

It helps to know when/if other people o'd after m/c esp if you are going straight into ttc! Im hoping I get a peak soon.


----------



## Narla83

Anyone else?

Bump.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Narla83 said:


> Justkeeptryin said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I used my CBFM again after my miscarriage last month. Exactly two weeks after my bleeding stopped I got two peaks on the monitor so we ttc and I just got my BFP today. The monitor has worked first time both of the times for me. Good luck x
> 
> Just interested on how many days you got highs before you peaked? Like I said Im on the 6th day of highs and starting to give up hope of ever peaking!!!
> 
> Massive congrats on your BFP, did you get an af after m/c?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions just really want that BFP again!!Click to expand...

Hi, sorry just read yor questions. I never started using my CBFM until about a week after my miscarriage bleeding stopped. I got several highs and then peaked exactly 14 days after the bleeding stopped. I reckon it must be common to ovulate about 14 days after the M/C bleeding stops and HGC goes back to 0. I never had a period after miscarriage. I decided to start trying right away after my doctor said theres no reason to wait. If you work out exactly when your bleeding stopped then you will likely get your peaks two weeks later, your days of highs sounds perfectly normal. The fact your getting highs and not lows indicates your bodies producing a lot of oestrogen working up to ovulation. Dont stress Im sure you will def. ovulate again and in my case its proven true that you are more fertile after a miscarriage. Thats twice now the CBFM has worked first time. I just need this baby to stick now x


----------



## Narla83

Thanks so much for replying!!! Stupid me was going by when the bleeding started but if its two weeks after it stops then ive still got time, that will infact be fri/sat! :happydance:

Youve given me a bit of hope so thanks again!

Good luck to you will keep my fx'd for you that its a sticky bean!!!:hugs:


----------



## michelleclare

Hey hun,
well i had a d&c on the 11th of march, due to failed pregnancy. To get pregnant i was on clomid 100mg cd2-6 and for the first time in 2 year i ovulated! So after d&c i was thinking my chances are so small if not at all in ovulating on my own. BUT on the thursday the 7th of april i had loads of ewcm and took a clearblue opk and there was i smiley face! The next day it had gone which made me feel so much better. i am now about 4/5dpo and its a waiting game from here. Some women do and some dont ovulate after miscarriage i had +opk a day under 4weeks of my d&c. Just keeping the dtd everyother day unless you get any signs of ovulation, or keep testing with opk. Sorry not much help, Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

I delivered (miscarried naturally) my baby last monday (9days ago) Baby had died at 13w+4. Also needed a curette the same day, so now have a very cleaned out uterus. I hardly bled at all after the surgery, light pink discharge and brown spotting only for the last couple of days. Today nothing. 
My husband and I are trying again ASAP as I am now 35 and not getting any younger. My GP said its ok to start trying straight away, and the only reason for waiting until AF returns is so its easier for dating the pregnancy if I should fall preg again immediately (I wish!)
I started peeing on sticks yesterday. I got a faint pos on a hpt yesterday, even fainter today and a very faint line on an opk today. So there is still a little hcg running through my system. I started temping and charting again yesterday, so this will tell me when/if I ovulate before AF comes knocking on my door again. 

Good luck to all of you. xxoo. May we all be blessed with super sticky beans and forever babies. :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Oh, and here is a scanned pic of my pee sticks. 
Top is yesterdays hpt, middle is todays hpt and the pink one is todays opk.


----------



## Narla83

:dust:


Mellybelle said:


> I delivered (miscarried naturally) my baby last monday (9days ago) Baby had died at 13w+4. Also needed a curette the same day, so now have a very cleaned out uterus. I hardly bled at all after the surgery, light pink discharge and brown spotting only for the last couple of days. Today nothing.
> My husband and I are trying again ASAP as I am now 35 and not getting any younger. My GP said its ok to start trying straight away, and the only reason for waiting until AF returns is so its easier for dating the pregnancy if I should fall preg again immediately (I wish!)
> I started peeing on sticks yesterday. I got a faint pos on a hpt yesterday, even fainter today and a very faint line on an opk today. So there is still a little hcg running through my system. I started temping and charting again yesterday, so this will tell me when/if I ovulate before AF comes knocking on my door again.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. xxoo. May we all be blessed with super sticky beans and forever babies. :hugs:

Loads of :dust: your way hunni, hope you get your BFP!! Will you let me know how you get on tracking o please, I know it helps me so hoping it will give others some insight and hope!x


----------



## Mellybelle

I'll post the link to my chart when I finally get my turn on the computer (using my ph at the moment) and i'll continue to post pics of my pee sticks. I've never had a pos opk while ttc but I definately ov each month. I go by my darkest opk and temp shift.


----------



## Mellybelle

Todays pee sticks. HTP(green) and OPK(pink), both done with fmu.


I _thought _I could see a super faint shadowy line on the HTP. But I'm pretty sure it looked kind of evappy. These cheap crappy tests seem to always show some kind of a shadowy line. The OPK was done with fmu, which I know you shouldnt use, so I will be peeing on more sticks over the next few days. I usually ov on about CD14 (have posted link to my charts in siggy), but I dont know what will happen this month. I know after I lost Kyle that my cycles were pretty stuffed up for a few months. 

More OPKs to come today.


----------



## floridafamily

Narla83 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wondered (a bit of a long shot really) if any of you ladies are using a cbfm after your loss? and if you are how are you getting on with it?
> 
> Also if any ladies are using opks how long after your m/c did you o?
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies any answers are really appriciated (sp).:flower:

I ovulated on CD 17 after my miscarriage last month. I counted my AF as first day of bleeding with m/c. It was a strange cycle though because I began spotting on 7 dpo and continued to spot until AF arrived on 11 dpo.


----------



## Mellybelle

Florida family, were you temping, using opks, cbfm?


----------



## Alpinestars

Mellybell - I MC Sunday 3rd - 11 days ago (I think the day before your loss) and I just wanted to say my HPT was clear 2days ago (Tuesday). I bought some IC and they are green handles/tips didn't realize what a bad wrap they get !! When I went back to look at my hpt hours later there's a very very very (tilt in the light to see kind of thing) evap line, can see that it could be confusing if you were testing for pregnancy !

So I'm 11 days post MC after hours on the net I'm still non the wiser ! I'm so impatient and hate not knowing what's happening to my body ! If I counted Start of MC as CD1 im now CD14, but then it was a MMC which had started to happen a wk before I sadly was aware, so that might affect things, or do I count when I actually passed the baby, making me CD11 - or from when I stopped bleeding which I would be CD6 !!!!! Who knows !!!! So I've given in and bought some CB Opks !!! I'll give one a whirl this afternoon and see what the LH levels are looking like !!! 

Pre MC for the first time in my life I had excellent 28 day cycles just hope my body behaves !!!! 

How's everyone else at the moment ??!!

Jo
Xxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Here is my 2pm OPK. I think I might have some LH floating around now.


----------



## Narla83

Alpinestars said:


> Mellybell - I MC Sunday 3rd - 11 days ago (I think the day before your loss) and I just wanted to say my HPT was clear 2days ago (Tuesday). I bought some IC and they are green handles/tips didn't realize what a bad wrap they get !! When I went back to look at my hpt hours later there's a very very very (tilt in the light to see kind of thing) evap line, can see that it could be confusing if you were testing for pregnancy !
> 
> So I'm 11 days post MC after hours on the net I'm still non the wiser ! I'm so impatient and hate not knowing what's happening to my body ! If I counted Start of MC as CD1 im now CD14, but then it was a MMC which had started to happen a wk before I sadly was aware, so that might affect things, or do I count when I actually passed the baby, making me CD11 - or from when I stopped bleeding which I would be CD6 !!!!! Who knows !!!! So I've given in and bought some CB Opks !!! I'll give one a whirl this afternoon and see what the LH levels are looking like !!!
> 
> Pre MC for the first time in my life I had excellent 28 day cycles just hope my body behaves !!!!
> 
> How's everyone else at the moment ??!!
> 
> Jo
> Xxx

Hey hunni,

I know its so confusing :wacko: Ive had high on my cbfm for 8 days now still no sign of me peaking and everyone seems different! My cycles were bang on 28 days like you and now I dont know where to put myself.

I m/c on the 28th March which was 2 weeks ago monday, Im hoping I may get a peak from two weeks after the bleeding stopped which would be tomorow/sat but Im not banking on it, for once I want to be in the tww and enjoy it but it seems a long way off at the min!!!

Well good luck will you let me know how you get on please?!:hugs:


----------



## Narla83

Mellybelle said:


> Here is my 2pm OPK. I think I might have some LH floating around now.
> View attachment 192716

Oh thats good hun! I dont see anything on the hpt so looks like your levels have dropped which is good! Looks like everyone else is gonna o and I'll be left behind!!:dohh:


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,

Quick update, after I wrote this I had an awfull pain in my left hip area like cramping/trapped wind. It lasted about 15 mins and really knocked the wind out of me I also felt a bit sicky with it, hoping it was o so I just compared my cbfm that Ive been doing and it looks different today, I normally get two lines and today there is just one very dark one so Im thinking that as Ive had so many highs perhaps the hormone levels were not quite high enough to trigger a peak.:shrug:

See what you think, if you can see a difference the one to the far right is todays....



Ps its alot darker irl.....

Yippy!! Just had a look on poas.com and it confirms that my stick is the same as a peak!!


----------



## floridafamily

Mellybelle said:


> Florida family, were you temping, using opks, cbfm?

I temp and use opks.


----------



## Narla83

Bump.:blush:


----------



## Mellybelle

I dont know how theyre supposed to look, never used a cbfm. But that line is definately darker. Do you normally get O pain? Any other O signs, ewcm? If so, then drag your husband to the bedroom woman!!! You've got work to do!


----------



## Alpinestars

Narla have you searched the fertility friend Opk/hpt gallery ? Loads of pictures on there I used to read my sticks with the naked eye as I got given a pack of 20 and had no monitor As you probably know, the LH line gets darker and the 2nd line is the oestrogen , and the oestrogen line shows LIGHTER as you ovulate. So your pic looks pretty promising !! Have you also done a hpt to see if that's clear ? I get confused to which ladies have done what on these threads lol !!! 

fWIW It was looking at my Cbfm sticks just a few days before AF was due that made me think I was pregnant (later confirmed by several CBs but sadly MC) a lot cheaper than HPTs and I'd always confirm with a HPT but worth remembering that they can give you a pretty good idea if to get your hopes up or not ! Plus stupidly maybe i think it's a little less emotional POA(Cbfm)S than getting a negative hpt !!

Anyway I'm rambling - anyone having any ov signs ?!
My Opk did show a line but not darker than control Hopefully it means I'm gearing up to ov !!

Baby dust to all xxxxxxx Jo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya,

No I havent but I will now you suggested it!! Yea my hpts were clear by the 4th day of bleeding, did a hpt earlier this week and it was neg so nothing left in my system!

I didnt realise you could read them as a hpt aswell, how do you read them if your looking for pregnancy?!!! Lets hope I can try that in the not to distant future!!

Glad to hear your gearing up to o, I never thought Id be so excited waiting for it but I was!!! 

Thanks for the info, let me know how you get on wont you.

Kate.x


----------



## Alpinestars

Hi Hun Basically you are looking for a peak stick leading up to AF A nice Clear LH line that gets darker each day (POAS.com explain the link between hcg and LH really well)

So "most" people don't see LH pre AF so the LH on the stick is actually picking up the hcg, and then the oestrogen lingering in the body to sustain pgncy

It's not fool proof as some women will show LH but it worked for me last time and confirmed my sisters pregnancy 2weeks later (which is hard to be honest at the moment but positive thinking positive thinking !!)

Again FF gallery shows you Opk used as hpt and POAS explain it really well (some suggestion that the CBFM sticks are the same as those used in the cb digi HPTs)

Disclaimer !!!!!! Lol !!!!!! Always double check any possible OPKs with a hpt !! But you will know whether it's worth a hpt or not by using the CBFM stick !!!

Gosh I'm rambling of on one today !!!

:dust: jo xx


----------



## Mellybelle

I made a thread in the gallery about using opks as hpts when pregnant. I peed on a LOT of sticks when I got my bfp. Will find it tomorrow. Im on my ph right now and its 2.40am. I guess tomorrows temp will be no good!


----------



## Alpinestars

Lol MB ! I get up during the night and end up on my ph searching random things !
I used to temp when breastfeeding several tines a night, it was a little random but you should still get definite dips and rises !! Lol ! I'm just waiting for DH to come in from work and then I'll do dinner !!! Oh the international time zones !!!!
:dust: Jo


----------



## Narla83

Alpinestars said:


> Hi Hun Basically you are looking for a peak stick leading up to AF A nice Clear LH line that gets darker each day (POAS.com explain the link between hcg and LH really well)
> 
> So "most" people don't see LH pre AF so the LH on the stick is actually picking up the hcg, and then the oestrogen lingering in the body to sustain pgncy
> 
> It's not fool proof as some women will show LH but it worked for me last time and confirmed my sisters pregnancy 2weeks later (which is hard to be honest at the moment but positive thinking positive thinking !!)
> 
> Again FF gallery shows you Opk used as hpt and POAS explain it really well (some suggestion that the CBFM sticks are the same as those used in the cb digi HPTs)
> 
> Disclaimer !!!!!! Lol !!!!!! Always double check any possible OPKs with a hpt !! But you will know whether it's worth a hpt or not by using the CBFM stick !!!
> 
> Gosh I'm rambling of on one today !!!
> 
> :dust: jo xx

Thanks hunni, thats really interesting! Lets hope I need to know this this cycle so I can try it :winkwink:

I know how you feel about sis, mine was 7 weeks ahead of me before my m/c. Its pretty hard to speak to her and see what shes up too, last time I just cried after hearing she was getting a bump I was thinking 'so should i':cry: Its her first so I am happy for them its just really, really hard to be positive about it all the time.:nope:

You've been a little fountain of knowledge today thankyou hunni its appriciated please keep me informed with how you get on. Like I said last post hope o comes soon for you and you catch your egg!:hugs:

Now its me writting essays so I must go speak soon, Kate.x


----------



## Narla83

Well Im at a loss today. Dont know if I o'd or not the lines on my sticks are still dark so I dunno......

*TMI COMMING UP......*

Me and oh bd this am and where normally quite a bit of his cum comes out today almost nothing came out so hoping thats a good sign!! Sorry about the tmi but there we go.....

Lots of :dust: your way ladies.x


----------



## Mellybelle

still on my phone. Did x3 opks today, all very negative. But...cm is creamy-going-watery, cp is high snd softer than normal and open-ish, can never quite get the hang of the cervix thing. I need 2 so I can compare at the same time. ......i also think im gonna get some action tonight.


----------



## Alpinestars

Lol Narla you welcome ! Years of obsessing over TTC !!! If you still getting strong Opks I'd keep DTD to cover all corners !! I have been known (to DH amusement/bemusement!) to lie back and put my legs over my head to help the :spermy: on !!!!! I'm sure it helps !!

MB my Opks are still "technically" negative but I have CM and a bit crampy like ov cramps ! Who knows, with DD #3 I never got a positive Opk (using CB) and I must have ovulated !! Anyway, taking no chances and DH will be having an early night :wink:

:dust: and love to all
X X X


----------



## Mellybelle

Hmmmm....still v neg opk. No action last night, but got a quickie this morning. Went to the loo not long ago and ive started spotting. Stupid body! Im ok if it turns into full blown af. 1st cycle coming around nice and early. If its not, well, ive no idea. :shrug:


----------



## Narla83

Ok here they are........



Mallybelle: Oh thats strange hunni, let me know what happens?:shrug:


----------



## Mellybelle

Its now 9.30pm. No spotting at all. Ive even inspected "up there" and zip, all clear. Cervix still high but maybe slightly harder. Unless it was already like that. Why, oh why is my body so confusing


----------



## Mellybelle

Do you temp as well as cbfm narla?


----------



## Narla83

Mellybelle: No I dont, I have thought about it but am up and down in the night still with lo so not sure it will work. Its good about the spotting then hunni!! I'll join you with the confused body as well, dont think I have o'd yet and starting to doubt I will this time which in a way would be a huge bummer coz I've been bd'ing like mad but on the other hand at least I'll know where I am then. Just want it sorted like last week :dohh:


----------



## Mellybelle

My poor husband. I've warned him that because I dont know where I am, he has to come up with the goods at least every second day. He is happy with this and we are trying to keep it exciting and no just "duty sex" so it doesnt get boring. 

Before I forget.... here is the link to the thread re: using opks as hpts. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/523424-opks-hpts-pics.html


----------



## Alpinestars

Think I may have ovulated ! Trying not to get hopes up, just I've had so much trouble in the past with my hormones and cycles returning after pregnancy If I did then my AF will be due the beginning of May, so if it does arrive it will be before we fly on holiday and at least I'll have the holiday to look forward to - may be a holiday baby ! Of course I'd love a BFP but I'm being realistic as I'm older, but gotta keep positive and hopeful !

My Opk deff looked pretty good yesterday and I had ov pains too

I'm on my iPhone so I'll go on the PC later and upload Opk photo and let me know what you think

:dust: to all
Jo
X


----------



## Mellybelle

Hooray for pos opk! Yes please upload pic. I love looking at pee sticks. I too am being realistic and would love a bfp this cycle but I'll settle for ov and af in a reasonable time frame. And with all the bd'ing were doing, i'll know that I gave it my best shot.


----------



## Narla83

Mellybelle: lol, yea we're trying to bd every other day at the min so just incase something happens and I dont know about it. Im like you Id just settle for O or af now getting pretty fed up with nothing and not knowing what my stupid body is up to! At least if I get af I have a chance of working out when I should o at the minute its a limbo........ 

Ps thanks for the link.x

Alpinestars: You've been great thanks for all your help. I hope you did O at least one of us stands a chance then!! Looking forward to seeing piccies. Still reading high on the cbfm so feel like giving up now!x

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies :flower:


----------



## Mellybelle

i'm still no where near o. Peed on five opks today.:blush:
Just keep thinking that maybe, just maybe the next one will get darker. Maybe five in a day is going a bit overboard.


----------



## Narla83

I dunno, Im using Ic's at the min no point really just want to poas! Its just gone 1pm and Ive done 2, guess what they all say.............................

BFN, yet I still choose to pee:wacko:


----------



## Alpinestars

Hope this attachment works, the scribbled on OPK is yesterdays (sundays) Deffinately had more crampy pains and back ache too. Just depends if I actually released an egg or if its *build-up* Will do OPk this afternoon too.

As you guys have said, just to know what my body was doing would be one thing, obviously a BFP a bonus !!

Jo
x
 



Attached Files:







april 2011 408.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Narla83

Ohhh, looking good hunni! Did you get the normal symptoms of o?

Good luck lots of :dust: your way will keep my fx'd you catch that lil eggie.x


----------



## Mellybelle

Lovely looking OPKs there Jo. Are you going to keep peeing on them to make sure see if they go back to negative. Not that I would push you to pee! :blush: 

I have that really "full pelvis" feeling this morning. Kind of crampy but more uncomfortable feeling. Its hard to describe and I think I feel it more during AF. I can only guess that it means I'm gonna have one awful AF when she gets here. That bitch is gonna punish me. But at least she'll go, then my body can get back to 'normal'. 

Hmmmm 7.45am. Not yet time to pee on an opk. Fingers crossed that today is the day they start to get darker!


----------



## Mellybelle

Just talking about pee sticks made me need to pee. So, here is this mornings opk, peed on at 7.55am. A little early, my sticks are normally darkest with my lunchtime pee. Anyway, here it is and its darker than the last few days!


Am praying that they get darker! [-o&lt; Please body, I will treat you so nicely if you ov this cycle.


----------



## Alpinestars

Fingers crossed mb that your LH us beginning to surge

I did Opk ystd that was negative although as dark as say Saturdays, and I've done one today with 2mu as taking dad to hospital today and that was a very faint line So hopefully it was OV we DTD Sunday morning and Monday AM so we will see if it was enough As I said even if it's just the start of my cycles returning I'd be happy , plus my usual LP would make AF due 1st may so by out hold on the 5th might be coming to the end

Narla- how's your Cbfm readings ? Have you tried regular Opks hun
!!?

:dust:
Jo


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Mellybelle: Oh good luck hunni hope its the beginning of your surge!! Im with you Ive had some lower back ache which I normally get before af so hopeing she will turn up so things can go back to how they were, its a bit optimistic but gotta hope for something!!:dohh:

Jo: Morning, (well its morning for me dont know about you) Im still reading high but funny you say about opks because Ive just brought some off ebay so they should be here in a few days, just be interested in what they read as and when af does show up I can use them for my next cycle as well cover it from all angles (Ive also stocked up on ic's as well)!!:thumbup:
Good about your opks then have my fx'd tightly for you. So you gonna wait to test til the 5th then hunni? 

Sending you :dust: and :hugs: ladies. Kate.x


----------



## Mellybelle

Pah.....well my opks got no darker during the day. Sigh, maybe tomorrow. 

Jo, it really does sound like you have ov'd. Tww time for you....Does this mean you ov'd 16 days after your mc?

Kate- im not sure how cbfms work. Does it mean you are ov'ing when it reads peak?


----------



## Narla83

Well I hope they get darker tomorow hunni!!

Jo may be able to explain it better but yea when you get a peak you should be about to o. Thus I am still waiting........... in fact two weeks tomorow since i started getting highs (sounds like Im on something ( "yea man two weeks since I got high' lol) so Im not holding out alot of hope this month, think my bodys been more effected by the m/cthan I thought! But you guys have been great help keep me sain to some degree :wacko:

Good luck for tomorows opks, have my fx'd for you.x

Jo: Just a thought but do you know if it would make a difference if you over saturated a stick?

Kate.x


----------



## Mellybelle

Narla83 said:


> But you guys have been great help keep me sain to some degree :wacko:

Oh me too!!!! Am so glad that you started this thread Kate!. xx


----------



## Alpinestars

Hi guys, Opk still -ve so I think I did ovulate !!!!
It would make it 16 days since MC started and 14 days since I passed the baby :cry:
However, I don't know if this makes a difference, but although I was 9+ wks baby had stopped growing between 7-8wks I'm still surprised at how quick I OV so I'm just hoping it really *was*
since we're going away though,I'm gonna leave testing till I'm on hols then if it is a bfn (which likely to be realistic) at least I'll have something to look forward too !!

As for saturating the sticks, I've poa(zillion)s's (!) and occasionally too much (!) and what usually happens is it just messes up the whole stick and Just makes it un-readable, so a waste of stick !!

It's 0045hrs and I should be asleep - but hey ho !!!
Let me know what tomorrow brings ladies ! 
:dust:
Jo
Xxxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Where are you holidaying Jo?


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls - hope you don't mind me joining in this thread...

It's been 2 weeks since my D&C, (it was actually my second D&C as I had retained product from the first). I have stopped bleeding/spotting completely and for the first time since I found out about my miscarriage feel pretty good and "normal". My blood test came back today and HCG is still at 22. My doctor said it should be down to zero (less than 5) in the next couple of weeks.

My question is: Once my HCG reaches zero - what happens next? Will most likely ovulate or get my AF? We want to wait to ttc until I get at least one AF.

Any thoughts? 

Thanks girls...


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi Rachellie19, 
Sorry about your loss. 
Is your doctor going to continue blood tests to make sure your hcg is back to zero? Once it gets to zero, I really dont know what happens. Are you temping or using opks or anything? I temp and chart and have lots of O signs today, watery cm, high open cp, but totally negative opks still. Once upon a time my body was regular as clockwork. Sigh......

However, I was looking through the charts on FF (fertility friend) and when I searched for 'annovulatory cycles after MC' there are _NO _charts. This could be because few people bother charting after a mc. There are however, quite a few "pregnancy first cycle after a mc" charts! (Thought I'd splash around a bit of positivity - need a bit of it about now!)


----------



## Alpinestars

Hi ladies !

MB going to Menorca for two weeks ! Can't wait ! Booked a private villa with it's own pool and garden close to beach so hopefully two weeks of chilling out !!!

rach - sorry about your loss :hugs: maybe you could buy some IC HPTs and test at home to see if line/hcg is getting lighter/less ? I'm only assuming here (I think this is what's happened to me) But I think once hcg is out of system your body will then trigger the hormones required to trigger OV I think "most" people get AF or BFP with in 4 to 6 weeks of MC Any longer and they say to see dr to ensure everything is ok BUT some
sites count from day of MC, others day that bleeding stops

Some sites say you are super fertile after MC for upto three months but I've yet to discover the logic behind this !!

MB - thanks for sharing some positivity !! Need to keep positive in many ways !! 

:dust: to all
Jo
X


----------



## Mellybelle

Jo, your holiday sounds bliss........ 
I so wish I were going away somewhere.....Hmmm.....must discuss a romantic weekend away with husband. Our wedding anniversary is coming up next month.


----------



## Mellybelle

Hmmph...still getting nasty negatives on the opks, but displaying other ov signs. Will Bd tonight again, just in case.


----------



## Alpinestars

Mb our anniversary is may 6th - 11 years !! I'd def get DH to take you away - you deserve a break :) !!

Def keep DTD - with DDs I never got a positive Opk but I must of ovulated !!! I think OPKs are hard work ! I think it was a fluke that I caught my (hopefully!) surge ! They seem to work for some and not others ! I'll be getting the CBFM if no BFP !!

X


----------



## Mellybelle

I actually never get a positive (unless over 4 weeks pregnant). But I do get darkish opks. Never as dark or darker than control. But I definately ov. I temp and it shows a clear biphasic pattern every month. But my opks at the moment are sooo faint. Theres no LH surge happening yet. :brat: I HATE having to be patient!!!:brat:


----------



## Narla83

Morning ladies,:flower:

Bit later than usual for me today, been out buying a birthday pressie for my friends lo! 

Got my opks today and there is a second line but its very faint, will try to post piccie later to show you. My cbfm is still reading high, just want one or another now!!

Jo: Sounds lovely, hope you have a really relaxing time! So your testing on holiday then or after? Fx'd for you hunni!!

Mellybelle: I never seemed to get lines on a opk before except when I was preggie so hoping the hormones are pretty strong to pick it up! Sounds like you've got good signs of o there though so your def doing the right thing! How are your opks this am hunni, getting any darker?

Take care speak soon. :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.x

Kate.x


----------



## Narla83

Morning Ladies:flower:

How are you today?

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.x

Kate.x


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi Girls!
Well opk stick looked a bit darker today. Its still very negative though. My pee was really concentrated. Probably because of all the wine I drank last night. If tomorrows is a little darker then I know my body is getting back on track and that wine is the way to get there!

How're your pee sticks today Kate?


----------



## Alpinestars

Hello ladies !! How's your sticks looking !!!!!
Mb hopefully your LH is building up ! I wasn't on here ystdy as I had far too much wine in the sunshine on Wednesday evening !! DH off for a few days for Easter but back on the TTC/2ww wagon now !!

For me I'm 5/6 dpo (hopefully!) Trying not to look at every niggle as a symptom but can only hope !! Got Crampy pains similar to OV pains and last night whilst DTD (tmi maybe!) felt heavy inside I've also experienced metallic taste again like I did last time but that could well be in my head !! This is also odd and no doubt tmi but early hours of this morning I had searing almost stabbing pain in my bottom Now I have occasionally experienced this around ovulation but I did experience it in February at 6dpo before BFP I don't know what it was/is 
I guess I'm just as my mood reads "hopefull" But whatever happens I'm going to try and stay positive 

So come on ladies - I need some 2ww buddies :wink:

Lots of :dust: 
Jox


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

Well I dont think I o'd this cycle as Im back down to low on the cbfm so just waiting for af to show up. I have had some cramping pains so guess shes gonna make an apperence soon I hope. Then get oíng again which I am stupidly excited about!!

There seems alot of wine has been drunk!!:winkwink:

Jo: Oh fx'd then hunni. its sounding good for you! When are you off on your hols?

Mellybelle: I hope they get darker, its sooo frustrating isnt it. 

No more waiting for me, af turned up this am. Never have I been so happy to see her. So heres to this cycle and that much wanted BFP!! 

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.x

Kate.x


----------



## rachellie19

Okay...so I'm super nervous! I had been tracking my ovulation, (as I had a D&C almost 3 weeks ag), and had been getting negatives all week. Last night, hubby and I BD'd as I was thinking there was no way I was ovulating, (we wanted to wait until my first cycle after AF to TTC again). BUT...this morning I had strong ovulation pain and went use my OPK and guess what? I'm ovulating. So now, I'm worried about becoming pregnant too soon after my D&C before I've had a new cycle. :nope:

Any thoughts on this...I feel irresponsible for not waiting until next cycle and was truly not ttc this month...

Thanks girls!


----------



## pooch

hey ladies-hope it's ok to join?!?! i had a chemical last month, AF ended up being a day late. i seemed to o around day 16 or 17, this month i was feeling ov pains around the same time but had all negative OPKs, then on day 20 i had the pains again so i took an OPK (after swearing them off as being crap) and it was positive! the next day the pains were gone so i figured i ovulated (CD21). i normally have a 31 day cycle, i wonder if af will be late like ov was or if i will just have a short luteal cycle this month? i guess time will tell. i also ordered CBFM to start using next month if no BFP.
do hormones seem to get straightened out in a month after a chemical? i had a miscarriage with d/c back 8 yrs ago but went on the pill straight after so i don't know how my cycle was affected.


----------



## rachellie19

pooch said:


> hey ladies-hope it's ok to join?!?! i had a chemical last month, AF ended up being a day late. i seemed to o around day 16 or 17, this month i was feeling ov pains around the same time but had all negative OPKs, then on day 20 i had the pains again so i took an OPK (after swearing them off as being crap) and it was positive! the next day the pains were gone so i figured i ovulated (CD21). i normally have a 31 day cycle, i wonder if af will be late like ov was or if i will just have a short luteal cycle this month? i guess time will tell. i also ordered CBFM to start using next month if no BFP.
> do hormones seem to get straightened out in a month after a chemical? i had a miscarriage with d/c back 8 yrs ago but went on the pill straight after so i don't know how my cycle was affected.

Hi Pooch - 
You should expect your AF to be approximately 2 weeks after you ovulate, (unless of course you get a BFP). :winkwink:

I think that regardless of the situation - after m/c, (chemical or otherwise), it can take a toll on our bodies and hormones - which may explain why your O was a little delayed.

Hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## pooch

good, because i've been researching ways to lengthen luteal cycle, blah blah, but i'm thinking it's only temporary because of chem.
good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Mellybelle

Jo, I had cramps at 5/6 dpo my bfp cycle. I think it means you had a good strong ov. 

Kate, hooray for af. Not often we say that. Now you know where you are. Is af different. My first af after I lost kyle was horrible and heavy. 

Rachellie, the only reason to wait for af before ttc is for dating purposes. If your body isnt ready for pregnancy, it wont get pregnant. 

Pooch, welcome to the madness! My cycles were a bit all over the place for a few months after my last mc. In one cycle I had an eight day lp! 

As for me, its nearly time to pee. Ill let you know how it looks.


----------



## Mellybelle

Its now ten at night. Stupid opks were still stupid super faint. CM has gone thicker, but could go back to watery tomorrow. Stupid body. Stupid cm. stupid opks. Stupid non existant ov. Stupid non existant af. Mmmmmmm.....wine.... Wine is not stupid.


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Mellybelle: Sorry your still getting negitives hunni, I know how frustrating it is!! Wine is def not stupid I agree, Im off to check and have a glass myself. Hope it turns up soon, one or the other Im guessing would be good!!:dohh: My af doesnt seem to be any different except I started lighter instead of being really heavy right from the start. The pains are about the same as well, I'll let you know how it progresses, I normally have af for 6 days so I wouldnt mind her dissapearing a bit earlier but Im not holding my breath just glad shes here!!:flower:

Rachellie: Hello hun, well I agree with mb I think if your body really wasnt ready then it wont let it happen. Im sorry for your loss but Im sure things will work themselves out. Let us know how you get on hunni.x

Pooch: I cant really offer you any advice hun sorry. I do however use a cbfm and love it, got my BFP first month using it unfortunatly ended in m/c but Im all set to use it again this month so keep in touch and we can compare notes...:thumbup:

Jo: How are you doing hunni?

Well Im off fora well deserved bbq and glass/bottle of wine, sending lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.x

Kate.x


----------



## marshdaily

After my miscarriage my ovulation kit showed that I was ovulating for five days in a row!!! Has anyone else had this problem?! I was only five weeks when I miscarried


----------



## Narla83

Marshdaily: Hey ya hun, sorry to hear about your loss. How long after m/c where you doing the opks? I havent had this happen myself so Im not sure why this would happen only thing I can think of is if your homones where still a bit everywhere.:hugs:


----------



## marshdaily

About two weeks later. Maybe I had a few bum OPK. The miscarriage was so early that the Doctor said there was nothing to worry about if we wanted to try again...


----------



## peacebaby

hmm..i'm having a similar experience, early M/C started 8/04;heaviest bleeding started about a week later and now two weeks later, today i got a peak reading on my CBFM as well as strong OV pains last night...i'm really confused because i'm also still spotting (Sorry TMI - brownish cm). not sure if its safe to BD, given the spotting? anyone experience this? is it possible to OV while MC bleeding is tapering off/spotting or could it just be residual pregnancy hormones giving a false positive on the CBFM?

marshdaily - i just read someone's BFP announcement in that section - she said she ovulated exactly two weeks after MC.


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi marshdaily - the opks showing pos five days in a row may hae been your body gearing up to ovulate, then finally doing it!

Hi Peacebaby - I'm not sure about the safe to BD while brown spotting. I would. It still shows you are healing/healed as brown is "old" blood. 

Nearly time for me to pee on more sticks.......PLEASE get darker today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpinestars

Hello ladies :) !!

Rachellie - I agree with the other ladies - personally I think your body will know best and if you are ready to sustain pregnancy then you will and it will be ok Have faith Hun 

Pooch - I think it takes a while after mc for body to sort out, its frustrating especially if you want to TTC again soon, but sounds like you OV So that's a good start !

MB how's your POAS looking Hun ??!!!

Kate - at least with AF starting it's the start of a new cycle and lots of potential :) hopefully the CBFM will sort out now and you'll get a nice peak ! What cd do you usually OV Hun ?! 

X


----------



## Alpinestars

Marshdaily - agree that it could be your body gearing up to OV where they definite positive OPKs or just dark ?! I OV (pretty sure anyway) 16 days after mc started/14 days after I passed the baby I was 9+ weeks and MCd naturally x

Peacebaby - I agree with everything mb has said, I think it could well be OV spotting ! Have you had low readings on your CBFM since mc ? Or a taken a hpt to check all hcg out of system ? X

I'm still Crampy and "hopeful" but also will look at AF (if no BFP) as I fresh start 
I guess if no BFP then my body wasn't ready to nurture another pregnancy yet - patience !! It's hard as my sister is showing her bump now too and I catch myself preparing for our holiday and thinking I would have been 16 weeks when returning from hols I try not to dwell - but it's still raw, 3 weeks ago today I was in hospital 
Snap out women !!! It's Easter today and later I'm cooking a full on Christmas day lunch, I know Its Easter but got turkey and trimmings :) !! It's 2:09am and I can't sleep - very muggy weather, think it will thunder ! 

Anyway - don't forgot to show your sticks mb !! I'm rooting for a positive Opk !

:dust: to all
Jo
X


----------



## Mellybelle

Pos opk!!!! Bd this morning, then pos opk with super yellow pee at 9.50am. Ive never had such a pos opk! will post pic later, we are on our way to the animal park.


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm back..... here are todays opks. After 3 weeks of barely-there second lines, I have positives!!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lovely lines Melly! Fingers are crossed and :hugs: 

I'm on CD8 and will start OPK on CD11. Only my second cycle using them so hopefully I'm not leaving it too late to test?

Good luck to everyone and sticky :dust: to all

XxX


----------



## Mellybelle

And second deposit of the day is in....i'll cover my bases the best I can. Not expecting a bfp in two weejs, but at least i'll know I tried.


----------



## Neversaynever

Can't knock ya for trying Melly :thumbup: you just never know 

XxX


----------



## Alpinestars

Oh mb - made me smile !! So glad to see you have a +ve Opk !! Can't knock your effort girl ! Make sure you bd tomorrow too to cover all angles so to speak ;) !!!! X


----------



## Mellybelle

Thanks girls, I'll keep up with the BDing until temp rise. Am aware of the possibility that I didnt ov yet but my body was gearing up to it. Slight temp dip this morning, but it was after broken sleep, so I think the dip would have been bigger. Just did another opk and it has gone back to super negative. I guess this means ov day is today. Will continue with the shag fest as planned anyway. 

Jo - CD24 for you. How many dpo are you? and when is test day? Or are you one of those you doesnt test early? I try not to be an early tester, but....well, I just cant help myself.


----------



## Alpinestars

Lol mb hope you still enjoying your "shag fest!"

I'm 8 dpo - feeling a bit anxious about it all today Of course I'm a POAS addict so although I've said I wouldn't do a hpt unless "late" I did poa-CBFM-s this morning

I don't think I'm totally out yet as there as a slight LH line but definately too early to try a hpt - what was I thinking ?!?!!!

Then I feel emotional today Just back on the school run and seeing people that I hadn't seen since MC. Of course a few people know, but I felt like the world knew and I just wanted to cry to be honest And then you see so many pregnant women and newborns too Just felt really yuk about it all and p*s*ed of to be fair !!

I know in my heart to be realistic as my age and so soon after mc, but I Want to be pregnant, I some how want to magic myself to back how I want to be, full with pregnancy 

I'm just having a moment, but I think I'll look into the CBFM so I can take it on hols to start using - but then I don't know as I'm pretty in tune and could probably just use the CBFM sticks or OPKs - Grrrrrrrrr at myself !!!

Go away negative head and bring back positive head please !!!

:dust:
Jo
X


----------



## Mellybelle

Oh jo....its so hard. I have days where I think im ok, then it hits me again. Or theres yet another pregnancy announcement on facebook. Ttc is such a horrible waiting game. A game we're not supposed to be playing. :hugs: we need a special bfp magic wand. I wish you more luck than you can imagine.


----------



## CKJ

Hey! I'm just tagging in here-hope that's ok! Opk'd for first time this month n just bought cbfm for nxt month! It just seems easier to use n I hope it'll give mr peace of mind!

I'm currently 12dpo, last time all I got were cramps n sensitive nipples. This month had some cramps, no sensitivity and now lots of cramps n some queasiness the last couple of days BUT it feels just as much that it could be AF than anything else so not too hopeful :-S we b'd a lot over the crucial period but did the most the day B4 I ov'd cz I got confused!! Lol

Good luck to everyone here! Really really hope all this effort we r putting in gets us our bfps!
Xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi ckj. Yep, we are all putting in a lot of effort. I feel like I put just as much effort into ov'ing as ttc. I was do worried I wasnt going to ov and it would take months to get back to normal. I still dont really know if I did ov. Further temp rises will confirm that. Just need one more bd tonight to complete the shagfest and i'll feel like ive done all I can.


----------



## CKJ

Know what u mean, This month we b'd every day for 6days b4, morning n lunch day of strong pos opk test n then each morn for 2-3 days after. If no bfp this month I'll do once a day cd 12-15 (if Ov is the same) then Am n Pm Cd 16 n 17 n then back to once a day for a couple of days! THEN I'll feel I've covered it! And it means the rest of the month can b less intense!! Haha my husbands shattered 

R u just temping or opk-ing too?
Xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Im temping and opk'ing. Am thinking of investing in a cbfm. It sounds like a fun new toy. I have an appt with a fs on monday. Im gonna beg him for clomid.


----------



## Alpinestars

Mb - thank you Hun and :hugs: to you too hope we all get our :BFP: very soon
I'm super emotional again today. I said I wouldn't obsess but of course I am Since the CBFM showed a slight LH line (which could be LH or if lucky hcg) I'm busy googling CBFM test photos to compare ? How friggin' stupid am I ! I'm old enough and should know better I keep telling my self to have faith in fate(?!) but your own advice can be difficult to swallow sometimes !! Thank goodness for the impending holiday, and the next batch of CBFM sticks being ordered !!

Hi ckj - 12dpo - fingers crossed you get a lovely BFP I think it's so cruel that pregnancy and AF symptoms can be so similar - I think we should have bright purple pee if pregnant lol !!! 2ww is awful - ate you planning in testing or waiting ??

I'm laughing at the OH/DH - all this bd - bless them !!!

Lots of :dust: to you all - you about Kate ?! X X X


----------



## CKJ

Hi alpinestars! I am at a complete loss re testing: iv had no symptoms at all till now so was sure it was a no go n was waiting for AF which I assumed would come between today n Friday. Now I've had this cramping n nausea (but cud EASILY b AF related as only 2nd AF since MC n u know what hormones r like) - but at least right now I hav a speck of hope it CUD b something! If I test n it's neg that sux! I'm thinking I'll see it thro til Friday, either AF will hav shown or it won't. PLUS I hope to hav my cbfm in the next few days n therefore is AF comes least I can focus on that! As u can c my mind is going a bit crazy!
Xxx


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies :flower:

How are you all? Sorry Ive been mia but with easter and having family down its hard to get a moment to myself!!! 

Well af for me is easing off now, it was quite bad day three (painfull and v heavy) but it is all clearing up nicely so Im looking forward to o this cycle have cbfm booted up and opks at the ready. Cbfm did ask for a stick but there is no way I'll be oíng so soon so just shut it up with an old stick :haha:

How are you ladies getting on? Jo are you close to testing yet or are you still early? Mellybelle, did I see that you o'd hunni?

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way, good luck for those :bfp:'s.x

Kate.xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi ladies, another temp rise fir me this morning. I think if I get another tomorrow, i'll get crosshairs cinfirming I o'd on tuesday. I was worried I wouldnt get another shag last night to complete shagfest, but I had made dh a sticky date pudding for dessert (his fave) and I got another deposit. :happydance:. or perhaps it was the vitex and folate tablets he swallowed thinking they were his tablets. :haha:


----------



## Mellybelle

Kate, good to see af is on her way out. Im dreading her arrival. My first af after mc last year was horrible.


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi ladies....just thought i'd share...
I was able to access my results on the hospital pathology system at work today. Found that baby was a girl and no chromosomal abnormalities. Had blood taken today to test for clotting disorders etc. 

Ttc- No bd tonight. Am giving dh a night off. But if FF doesnt confirm ive o'd tomorrow, then its back in the sack with him.


----------



## Narla83

Oh m/b you do make me chuckle!! Think my oh was glad of the rest after two weeks of bdíng think he's got used to it know he's got it in his head that he's gonna get his end away every night!! The cheek, soon set him straight....:rofl:


----------



## Alpinestars

Ckj - congrats on your BFP !!!!
Kate - helllllooooooo !!! Glad AF is easing off for you Hun
Mb - You make me laugh too ! Love your inventive measures to ensure your "deposit" !!! If AF arrives I'll have to remember that one and cook DH his fav rhubarb crumble !!!!

Me - I'm 11dpo Still not done a hpt will try and sit it out a bit longer yet !! Although still using Cbfm sticks for research purposes only !!!! There is definitely a progressional darkness on the LH/HCG line but which hormone is it ???!!!
Searched loads and some sites believe cb use the same sticks in all their tests/monitors Although the monitors are set up to read the sticks, it hasn't stopped me searching for photos of cb sticks used for hpt at 8,9,10,11 dpo. I certainly don't think I'm out yet, but don't think I'd handle a bfn very well so avoiding testing !! I think after mc especially you don't want to get your hopes up as we've had them taken away so recently
What will be will be If indeed I did ov then we gave it good attempt !!!
Still super emotional so off to blub at the royal wedding which is VERY unlike me !!!

:dust: all
X x X


----------



## Mellybelle

Omg! Ckj! Bfp!!!! Congratulations!!!!! May we all follow in your footsteps very, very soon.


----------



## Alpinestars

Well another two line Cbfm stuck this morning. If I'm honest it's similar to what my sister and I got before our BFPs on HPTs

I also feel very dizzy today and tired, sensitive smells and bloated. If I hasn't have mcd I think i would have tested by now, but I'm seriously trying not to get hopes up. Also with DD#2 I had -ve on 12dpo and 13dpo with ICs until a cb confirmed 14dpo

I've missed fmu today so I may test tomorrow as I like the month of May !!!

How's everyone else ?!
X


----------



## Mellybelle

Stll no crosshairs on FF for me. So, I still dont know if I O'd. If I did then I am 4dpo. Have had some awful af type cramps. Not exactly like af but kind of. I am dreading her arrival. She is gonna be a cruel bitch! My little boy (aged two) has his second tummy bug in a week. I am once again up to my elbows in vomit. I really dont want him to share it. Two more sleeps until my appt with FS. I am gonna beg fir clomid. 
Looking forward to your test tomorrow jo! I have everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,:flower:

Jo: Sounding good then hun. Youve done so well not testing, hope your on your way to your BFP. Have everything tightly crossed for you looking forward to hearing tomorow.xx

M/b: Argg how frustrating for you hunni. Not only do we have to cope with the pain of m/cíng but then our cycles go doolally as well, its horrible. I do hope for you you have O'd will look forward to your updates.

Well I got my first high again on the cbfm which Im thinking is a bit early, really hoping I o this month and its not gonna do the same as my cycle after m/c. That would seriously do my head in as its the only thing keeping me plodding on with ttc:flower: :shrug: so keep those mits crossed for me and I you!!

Kate.xx

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: to you ladies


----------



## Mellybelle

Kate, I'm sure you will O this month, but your cycle might be a bit wonky still. Get lots of :sex: in cause O day might pop up really quickely, with little notice. If CBFM says high, does this mean get started? 

Jo - have you tested yet. I love your symptoms!

Me - still no effing crosshairs!! I kinda feel like i've o'd but without the crosshairs, i doubt myself. My temps still look like they are all over the place. I'm still crampy like AF is gonna show any time, so I have a feeling this month isnt gonna be a very long lp. I have my appointment with FS tomorrow. And we are also organising a service for our little angel Evie. So, a very busy, emotional week for me. 

:dust: to us all!


----------



## Alpinestars

I tested and.........
I can't believe it but I did my first ever CB digital and it says ..... PREGNANT 1-2wks !!!!!
I'm shocked !!!!!! I thought with my age, past hormone problems, mc and in the past the quickest we've ever fallen pregnant was after 3 months TTC and that was 10 yes ago !!!
Please send +++++vibes+++++ that this baby will grow inside happy and healthy and will continue to do so on the outside ....
I just want to thank you girls for all your support, you kept me sane this last month. I so hope you get your BFP this month as I would love you as my pregnant buddies xxxxx

MB- I think it's lovely arranging a service for Evie After our mc they didn't test or tell us anything, and although "only" 9 weeks, I'll wonder forever about my baby bean In my mind Ive named my baby autumn as that was the middle name we had chosen for a girl the evening before the mc started Although we had no service I'm going to place a little stone on our sons grave before we go away

Sincere love and :dust: to you guys
Jo
Xxxx


----------



## Mellybelle

OMG!!!!!! Jo! You did it!!!!!!!! ++++++++++++++vibes+++++++++++ coming your way. Grow little baby, grow!!! Grow for 9 whole months!!!!!!!!!!

I am soooo happy for you Jo! :happydance: Congratulations! 

Keep sprinkling that baby dust our way!!


----------



## Narla83

Oh Jo massive congratulations hunni!!! Loads of sticky vibes comming your way and hope this is a sticky lil bean!!! :hugs::hugs:

Hope we can join you soon!!:flower:

M/B: So, we've got to get those BFPs soon so we can join Jo!!! So annoying about your temps though, keeping my fx'd for you that you did O hun!!

Me, I got another high today so bdíng in case much to OH's delite. Just incase its a really short surge and perhaps it doesnt show up on the moniter (dont think that would happen) opks are still neg so keep your fx'd that I at least get O this cycle!!

Massive congrats again, lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way ladies.xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Kate, my lh surges are always short I think. Apart from this cycle and apart from being pregnant ive never had a pos opk . They get dark but never pos, so I was surprised at my ppsitives this month. I think I could easily miss seeing my surge every month. Good idea to keep up with the regular bd'ing just in case. Especially if dh is willing and happy! Keep those swimmers fresh!

We'll be joining jo in the land of preggers shortly! 

FS appt for me tomorrow! Hoping for answers and solutions and clomid so I can give my old ovaries a bit of a boost. I wanna be preg again asap!


----------



## Narla83

Hope all goes well tomorow hun and they can give you the help and advice you deserve! Look forward to hearing how it all went.

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: and heres to our BFP's :drunk: may they come sooner rather than later!! (but any time would be good.:blush:)


----------



## Mellybelle

Narla83 said:


> and heres to our BFP's :drunk: may they come sooner rather than later!! (but any time would be good.:blush:)

Yes, any time soon would be good but sooner would be gooder, lol.

_STILL_ no crosshairs on FF. What does that program want from me???? All I want is a measly little cover line and a vertical line confirming O! And if I can have that then I want AF! BFP would be far nicer!

FS appointment in 3 hours! I so, hope I dont come home swearing and hating him. I just want a little prescription for clomid. 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Narla83

M/B: I know how frustrating it is :wacko: was so glad for once af showed up!! How did it go hun? Did you get the clomid?x

Im still getting highs on the cbfm but am sure the sticks are changing slowly, opks were getting darker last night but lighter this am, anyone have this? Well Im off to do some decorating, will be keeping an eye out for your update hun.xx

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way.xx

Kate.x


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi Ladies, 
Had my FS appointment. Basically, no answers yet and I'm being sent for a bunch more tests and DH will have a SA done. All we know is no chromosomal abnormalities. He wants us to stop TTC for now, but that wont happen. I pointed out that it took 10 cycles to get preg after last mc with actively trying, so it isnt very likely that we'll get preg before all test results come back anyway. He still wants us to prevent, but that aint gonna happen. He also wants me to stop temping....(not gonna happen, I dont even know if i can!) and to stop taking vitex (he didnt know what it was but wanted me to stop it and he'll do some research). He wants me to continue with the folic acid and start taking CoQ10 which can improve egg quality. More details on the exact tests being done in my journal. 

FF gave me crosshairs today! Although, she puts me at only 5 dpo. I can understand her reasoning when looking at temps, but she is ignoring my opks and cm. So, am now either 5 or 7 dpo or I never O'd at all. 
If I havent O'd then perhaps AF will be here soon and I can look forward to getting CD22 blood test done. 
Why does everythign have to take soooo much time!!!!!!
So, at the end of the day......the FS was a very lovely man and very thorough. We still have no answers as to why I lose babies, but I am confident that we will get answers. I dont have clomid, but perhaps after a CD22 blood test, that may be something he'll consider.


----------



## Narla83

Hi m/b,

So glad he was nice and its good he's sending you for more tests hun, hopefully they may be able to work out why you keep m/cíng as you say. Mmmm what you gonna do with DH then just do it without him knowing :shhh:?

As for ff, Ive never temped so I dont understand it all :shrug:, if you could be 7dpo now then at least you may not be far away from the answer all be it the witch or a BFP. I know I didnt O the first cycle after m/c and I know how frustrating it is, Ive never been so glad that af turned up when she did however now Im fretfull that I may not O this time either!! I really hate my body sometimes drives me :wacko: 

What the cd22 blood test hun, Im being stupid?

Lots of:dust: and :hugs: your way.

Kate.xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Temping all sounds so confusing, but if ever youre interested check out Fertilityfriend.com Its actually really fascinating and the control freak in me gets to see what my body is up to. 
DH agrees with me that we should continue to TTC. 
The CD22 blood test checks progesterone and oestradiol and LH levels (I think, would have to check back..) This then tells if it was a strong or weak ovulation. I guess, this means egg quality. I'm not exactly sure, but will let you know when i find out. 
Wish I could have the test now to tell me weather or not i have ov'd!


----------



## Narla83

Well Im up with lo in the nights still so not sure if it would work for me, Id love to try it though. Does it work with a normal digital thermo?

Just thought Id share my opk pics from the last few days Im so hoping Im going to O this cycle and they def seem to be getting darker, the bottom one is todays.......................... Please be honest................................:shrug:


----------



## Mellybelle

Theyre def getting darker! O is coming up. 

My LO has only just started sleeping right through the night. (He is three at the end of this month. I dont have good sleepers, lol) I've always temped since TTC. Everyone is different but as long as I get 3 hours sleep my temps are ok and not too out of whack. A BBT thermometer is still a normal digital thermometer only is measure to two decimal points. When i first started temping I used a normal thermometer with only one decimal place. My charts still showed a temp shift to confirm ov.


----------



## Narla83

:yipee:

I might give it a try next cycle then, anything that helps!!!


----------



## Mellybelle

Beware....it can become obsessive...It can also become very depressing especially during the TWW. A temp drop at the end of your cycle indicates (not always tho) that AF is flying in. That awful temp drop first thing in the morning is not the best way to start your day.


----------



## Narla83

Oo, I can see that would come as a big slap in the face, not what you want first thing when you wake up!!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya m/b,

Thought Id pop in and check how you were getting on?

Im offically Oíng going by EWCM and darker opks, think Im gonna be one of those ladies who never get a dark dark opk. Are you like that too, had a feeling you were?

Well, hope you are well and we must stay in touch.x

Loads of :dust: and :hugs:.xx

Kate.xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hey kate, def sounds like o time. Hope youre busy. 
Bad time for me. My BFFs mum is at the end stages of a long battle with cancer. Its so heartbreaking. She is a beautiful lady and has fought for so long. A tummy bug has gone through my family too so I now feel physically and emotionally drained. 

Go get that eggy! I expect a bfp from you in two weeks! Id really like some good news.


----------



## Mellybelle

oh, and I never got a true pos opk, except this cycle. But a bfn this morning and my backache (always indicative of impending af) tells me that it did no good anyway.


----------



## Narla83

Oh hunni, Im so sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you through this very hard time :hugs::hugs:

How many dpo are you now hun? May still be a BFP looming!

Im ok got my peak today on the cbfm, bang on when my ticker says so Im so excited about that. Been covering myself pretty well so if it happens it happens there really is nothing more I can do, will be bdíng again tomorow and sun then its the waiting game!!:dohh:

Loads of :dust: and :hugs: your way hunni, thinking of you.xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah Melly that sucks hun :hugs:

Narla...happy times DTD and covering your bases. Good luck for this month :flower:

XxX


----------



## Narla83

Thankyou, how are you?:flower:


----------



## Mellybelle

'Hey girls, 
Af got me yesterday, cd2 for me today. Today is mothers day so im kinda glad she showed yesterday. Ive decided to give up temping for this cycle. I know my cycle will still be messed up so i'll have no idea when i'll O. I wont use opks either. Im having cd22 bloods done this month. I think i'll keep everything a secret from myself!


----------



## Neversaynever

Narla...on the emotional roller coaster again:dohh: although starting my journal has been helpful. I'm currently around 9/10 DPO and know I'm out for the month so just hurry up AF so I can start my next cycle :haha:

Melly...sorry the witch came :hugs: like you don't have enough on your plate already?! If my cycle is 26 days next month and I ovulate CD11, I'm binning my OPK's the next month and being ignorant too :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## SarahJane

Hi everyone, can I join you? I am on CD5 using CBFM of 1st proper cycle after losing my daughter Evelyn.

I intend to TTC asap as I am mid 30's. My GP says there is no physical reason why I can't and although I am awaiting results on 18th (to see if there was anything which caused my loss) I want to use this cycle to make sure I am still having the same kind of cycle as pre pregnancy. I don't expect they will find anything on the tests so am keen to try for my rainbow brother or sister for Evelyn as soon as possible. x

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Narla83

M/B: Oo, sorry af showed up hun. Good luck with taking it easy this month. Hope your ok sending lots of :hugs: your way.x

SarahJane: Hi hun, sorry for your loss :hugs:. I just finished using my cbfm for the first proper cycle too and got my peak to my relief!! I didnt O after m/c so was panicing incase it happened again. But Im now on 2dpo not thinking I will get my BFP this time but just to know that I O'd is enough!! So how are you getting on, tomorow is the first poas day then!!xx


----------



## SarahJane

Hi Narla, sorry for your loss too :hugs:

I think POAS will depends on whether it remembers my old cycle as I seem to think it used to wait until cd7 before as it kinda learnt my cycle. 

I will be so pleased if I get peaks this month. Like you I am not expecting to get a BFP straight away but it will be a huge relief if my cycle is at least fairly normal. It took me 8 months to conceive Evelyn so I have to be prepared for the same again just in case :growlmad:

I am not intending on temping or opk's as they stress me out too much, am just going to use CBFM for now and keep it simple 

Good luck everyone and sorry AF got you Melly xxx


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm so sorry for your loss Sarah Jane. 

CD3 for me. BORED!!! Waiting for AF to finish. Have started taking CoQ10 as advised by FS. Are you girls taking any pills or magic medicines?


----------



## SarahJane

No magic medicines for me. Just the CBFM and some positive attitude. 

As I suspected the monitor remembered my old cycle so no POAS for me today (CD6) - good job as I jumped out of bed and ran to the loo before I even considered the monitor... OOPS FX'd I remember tomorrow morning.:dohh:

Loads of :dust: to all xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi ladies 
My fresh new beginning started yesterday. Its been a really tough emotional week for me and I want to cherish all memories but set my mind to new beginnings. Probably should have started by scrubbing the house today but couldnt be arsed and wanted to play instead. This is ok, the fairies can clean the house for me. Wish they would. 
No temping is a little bit scary for me but DH has agreed to DTD at least every other day. He is fully on board and I'm sure he wont complain about having to deliver the goods at any time this cycle. At least.....he better not!
hope you girls are well. xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Have just seen that at least two of you have BFP's on this thread.

Narla and Melly :happydance:

I am so happy for you guys, hope the luck rubs off on the rest of us :dust: sticky :dust:

A XxX


----------



## star99

i used the cbfm after miscarriage as didn't want to wait ages if it was going to happen again. i left it a month to allow body to recover then started trying. it didn't pick up that i was ovulating the first month even tho i could tell i was, but it did the second month and got pregnant . Due in couple weeks so stay positive ladies
x


----------



## Neversaynever

Look like I might have to convince OH that I NEED one at this rate :haha:

XxX


----------



## Mellybelle

Actually, since Kate started this thread there have been 7 BFPs!!!!!! I think its a magic thread!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## JPARR01

I am using my cbfm now! I bought it in February and then had a bfp on February 28. Unfortunately that ended in a suspected ectopic and I had to get the methotrexate shot in March. My AF finally arrived on May 9 and that is when I started to use the monitor even though I knew we were not going to start ttc again till June. I had all lows and highs in the month of May, but, I was also using opk's so I know I ovulated. Hoping we get our bfp in early July!


----------



## Neversaynever

Right, I think I have thrown myself on to every 'lucky' thread available ready fro next months efforts :haha:

XxX


----------



## Bremusa

I'm still learning the abbreviations but I'm guessing cbfm is clear blue fertility monitor. If I'm right I've used one before pregnant and am using it again after our miscarriage. The first i knew i ovulated was 4weeks 6 days after miscarriage and in currently on my second month testing and I'm getting to that point so fingers and toes crossed. Fingers crossed for you to hope this helps and I'm sorry your going through all this too. Xox


----------



## Mellybelle

I was looking into prices for a cbfm too. If AF had got me I'd be buying one from ebay right this minute. Ebaying is one of my fave fri night pasttimes.


----------



## Alpinestars

Wow ! Just read back on our old posts on this thread !! Deff a lucky thread !!!
:dust: to all TTC and huge congrats and +++++++++sticky vibes++++++++++ to our BFP beans !!!
Love
Jo
X


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow ladies, an amazingly lucky thread, congratualtions to you all!!!

If any of you are lingering I would love some advice on my chart please.

On my 13th CBFM high today and FF first had me ovulating on CD13 and has today changed it to CD19. Looking at the sticks I have had some darker LH lines but nothing as dark as a peak. My temps now though are definately post O temps. Would they go up if O hadn't occured?? I'm very confused, this is my first cycle straight after mc and they always used to be pretty much like clockwork before, 5/6 highs, 2 peaks AF averaged about 12 days later.

Any opinions welcome!!! We really want to be pregnant again asap.

Thanks you :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

I don't have a clue about the CBFM but I do know that it might take a coupke of cycles after a loss to become regular and they are not always the same as before the loss;

Either way, so sorry for your loss and good luck on your journey :flower:

XxX


----------



## nattys

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joing this thread xx I've started using my CBFM for the first time this cycle. I'm currently CD14 & got my first peak today. YAY :hugs: I was starting to get worried as I had highs from CD6 up until today :wacko:


----------



## Mellybelle

Just thought i;d pop in and spread some of this around.....
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lauraemily17

Mellybelle said:


> Just thought i;d pop in and spread some of this around.....
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you so much!! I love seeing threads like these where so many people got their BFP, especially so soon after a loss, gives me so much more hope :D

Happy and healthy 9 months to you hun. xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Laura, most have them have buggered off and got their BFP now :rofl:

I have no idea if I ought to try the CBFM, soy, supplements etc.

Whatever :thumbup:

XxX


----------

